# Taurus 1911 owners



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any Taurus 1911 owners may wanna check out this thread...

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233975

The guy had another thread on that site when he first noticed the problem before getting the replacement. Ya may wanna check your brass after U fired it to make sure U are okay.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So what was the problem? It made to big a dent on the primer? What can happen from that. I have never heard of that kind of problem.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In his last post about it - he stated something about the headspace being off and that the primers were bulging out too much. I assume his concern is a case failure around the primer.

I happened across this post again today, and thought someone may find it of use. U'd have to go there and look for his past posts if U wanted his very detailed explanation...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Oh ok. I see the problem


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just checked all my fired brass from my PT1911...........smooth, and straight primers.


Couldve been a problem, glad he caught it in time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this on another board too. So, maybe be a somewhat consistent issue with the Taurus...


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I saw this on another board too. So, maybe be a somewhat consistent issue with the Taurus...


No..........I dont think so.

In major mass-produced firearms, like Glock, Kimber, S&W etc you will see a small string of defects on a certain batch.

Hopefully, most that have bought this pistol will notice the problem and send it in.
Since the net has dominated over what works and doesnt, any negative publicity will do major harm for awhile.

Instance:........Anybody here own a Glock 22 in 40S&W?........What are they known for? KB's.

Now everytime you hear "Glock", you think ka-booms...............a few bad eggs goes a long ways on the net these days.......:smt030

When Taurus does a recall, then we got a problem..............

Let me ask you this Shipwreck............Do you own a PT1911 also?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is true - but it is an issue I've never seen discussed before. So, its significant enough to wonder about. Out of all the complaints I have seen on all the firearms I read about - to me, this one is a new one.... 

All the kabooms are typically from bad reloads or wornout brass being use or lead ammo. That is a slight difference...


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I haven't done the research to confirm it, but the fellow who was complaining about the primer/firing pin problem may have posted about it in several places.

For the record, my PT1911 shows no such problem.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 15, 2007)

I have read on one site that this could be caused by a weak firing pin spring, check out the link. http://forum.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=163279


----------

